# Western Flyer Catalog



## pedalpower17 (Oct 26, 2010)

Does anyone know how I could view and copy catalog pages and/or printed ads for Western Flyers from late 40s?  In particular, the ladies CWC models.  I'm not looking to own these documents, just research.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 26, 2010)

There may be a few in the gallery here, as well as nostalgic net, and Scott has a buch of catalogs on Classic Bicycle Fanatics, I don't remember if he has any WF stuff. It'd be great if someone could get a whole bunch together and make a book, like the Elgin/JC Higgins/Hawthorne book! (Hint hint Classic Bicycle News)


----------

